# Why Pirates of the Caribbian 2 sucked



## uncanny_sama (Jul 24, 2006)

1. jack sparrow was nowhere near as cool as in the first movie

2. orlando bloom was in it again

3. keira knightly was in it again (and tis time she was dressed like a man the whole fucking movie, keira knightly is fucking hot, dont make her wear man pants you fucking director, you fail)

4. the kraken was just lame

5. davy jones sucked compaired to the other evil captain from the first movie

6. every thing happend at random

7. the 3rd movie will be the sequal to the 2nd  (people it didnt work for the matrix what makes you think it will work for pirates of the caribbian ??)

8. what the hell kinda name is "Davy" for the worlds most feared pirate captain and master of the kraken

9. at no point did the flying dutchman fly

10. obviously jack didnt die

11. didnt that guy at teh end die?

12. bootstrap bill being on the flying dutchman, boy what a conveniat coinsidense


my grammar sucks but the movie sucked more


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to the Matrix and commercial maelstrom.


----------



## Trias (Jul 24, 2006)

> 9. at no point did the flying dutchman fly



 I am completed now...


----------



## k1nj3 (Jul 24, 2006)

IF THE FIRST ONE WAS BAD, THIS ONE MUST BE ON YAOI LEVEL OF LAMENESS


----------



## Tsuuga (Jul 24, 2006)

Lawls, they made Bill alive again because that was either a plothole in the first movie or a setup because he was undead when they threw him ovahboard.


----------



## Slips (Jul 24, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 1. jack sparrow was nowhere near as cool as in the first movie



He had his moments but for th most that is correct



			
				uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 2. orlando bloom was in it again



The poor bugger is just a Elf in a diifrent costume for me



			
				uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 3. keira knightly was in it again (and tis time she was dressed like a man the whole fucking movie, keira knightly is fucking hot, dont make her wear man pants you fucking director, you fail)



QFT



			
				uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 4. the kraken was just lame



I did'nt mind the Kracken was alright



			
				uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 5. davy jones sucked compaired to the other evil captain from the first movie



Bill was great 



			
				uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 6. every thing happend at random



Aye the middle felt out of place kinda like filler pirates



			
				uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 7. the 3rd movie will be the sequal to the 2nd  (people it didnt work for the matrix what makes you think it will work for pirates of the caribbian ??)



I have a feeling this is going to be correct I hope other wise though



			
				uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 8. what the hell kinda name is "Davy" for the worlds most feared pirate captain and master of the kraken



Works for me



			
				uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 9. at no point did the flying dutchman fly



It sank a lot



			
				uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 10. obviously jack didnt die



Yup



			
				uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 11. didnt that guy at teh end die?



Thats going to take some explaining



			
				uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 12. bootstrap bill being on the flying dutchman, boy what a conveniat coinsidense



Was bound to happen


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2006)

Most likely it will be explained in the 3rd(on Barbossa living)

lol, alot of the coincidenses are easily explained with the line "You have a touch of destiny about you", meaning this is all fate. 

I loved it personally, although it did have a few bad plotholes.


----------



## batanga (Jul 24, 2006)

1. jack sparrow was nowhere near as cool as in the first movie
*Agreed*

2. orlando bloom was in it again
*Mm, I don't mind the guy but they shoulda had another actor for the role from the very beginning.*

3. keira knightly was in it again (and tis time she was dressed like a man the whole fucking movie, keira knightly is fucking hot, dont make her wear man pants you fucking director, you fail)
*He wasn't like that the whole movie, and the reason she had those clothes was good.*

4. the kraken was just lame*
Pft, you got no taste.*

5. davy jones sucked compaired to the other evil captain from the first movie
*read above
*
6. every thing happend at random*
Meaning: you didn't understand the plot twists*

7. the 3rd movie will be the sequal to the 2nd  (people it didnt work for the matrix what makes you think it will work for pirates of the caribbian ??)
*But it worked for star wars and lotr.*

8. what the hell kinda name is "Davy" for the worlds most feared pirate captain and master of the kraken
*Davy may come from Duppy, a West Indian term for a malevolent ghost, or from Saint David, also known as Dewi, the patron saint of Wales, while Jones comes from the prophet Jonah,[2] and whose story is considered bad luck for sailors.[3] -wikipedia*

9. at no point did the flying dutchman fly*
It wasn't supposed to. It got it's name from being awfully fast in real life from where it passed to nautical lore.*

10. obviously jack didnt die*
Well duh, how was this a bad thing?*

11. didnt that guy at teh end die?
*Yes, explained in the third one*

12. bootstrap bill being on the flying dutchman, boy what a conveniat coinsidense*
Coincidence, and the story for it was well explained.*


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 24, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 1. jack sparrow was nowhere near as cool as in the first movie
> 
> 2. orlando bloom was in it again
> 
> ...



Okay, some of your points at least... make sense for an opinion.

But why in the world did you see the second movie if you so severely disliked two of the three stars?

I thought Davy Jones was amazingly creepy and effective, and most likely in the second movie, his backstory will be rounded out.

As for Bootstrap, eh, I can see it being a bit dodgy, but then, it was made pretty obvious that Davy Jones preys upon sailors who are on the brink of death, offering them to at least put off their death for a while longer.

And as for what kind of name is "Davy", you can't really blame the movie for that.  The term Davy Jones' locker has been around since the 1700s.

And you are positively ridiculous for thinking the Flying Dutchman would fly.  It's a famous ghost ship, and Flying Dutchman was just the name.  That's like saying 'Why isn't the Black Pearl made out of pearls?'

Overall, I thought the movie was excellent.  There were some amazing sword fights, I thought Jack was just as endearing.  I thought it was wonderful that Elizabeth became more of a three-dimensional character, as opposed to just the damsel in distress.

And the ending I thought was a perfect set-up.

You can feel free to dislike the movie, but your reasoning for it tends to really suck.


----------



## Pinkaugust (Jul 24, 2006)

1: what plotholes are you all talking about?

2: I think it was great, the only thing that disturbed me was the matrix-sequal ending...


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 24, 2006)

the following quoted members should lighten up on internet posts as they may hold some sarcasm and non seriousness:




			
				batanga said:
			
		

> 4. the kraken was just lame*
> Pft, you got no taste.*



im truly sorry but unlimited tentacles, and we never get to see the whole creature? wtf? lame 



> 5. davy jones sucked compaired to the other evil captain from the first movie
> *read above
> *



davy jones looked like a second rank circus freak, too much cgi making it look stupid and fake



> 6. every thing happend at random*
> Meaning: you didn't understand the plot twists*



yeah that mustve been it i wasnt paying attention

in the beginning their gettin married but hes getting arrested, by some random guy
she runs from the wedding church to his side outta nowhre.. etc..etc



> 7. the 3rd movie will be the sequal to the 2nd  (people it didnt work for the matrix what makes you think it will work for pirates of the caribbian ??)
> *But it worked for star wars and lotr.*



only because they had actual storys written out before any movie was actually made



> 8. what the hell kinda name is "Davy" for the worlds most feared pirate captain and master of the kraken
> *Davy may come from Duppy, a West Indian term for a malevolent ghost, or from Saint David, also known as Dewi, the patron saint of Wales, while Jones comes from the prophet Jonah,[2] and whose story is considered bad luck for sailors.[3] -wikipedia*



obviously i ment for this as a joke but davy sounds gay none the less



> 9. at no point did the flying dutchman fly*
> It wasn't supposed to. It got it's name from being awfully fast in real life from where it passed to nautical lore.*



duh


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 24, 2006)

For the record, Uncanny, this may be partly a joke... but you aren't very funny.


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 24, 2006)

Matrix Sequel ending?

Don't you mean Empire Strikes Back ending?

"Will... I am your father."
"Oh Noes! Captain Jack is frozen in carbonite"


----------



## batanga (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm not too serious...


im truly sorry but unlimited tentacles, and we never get to see the whole creature? wtf? lame 
*Unlimited tentacles? There were about six smaller and then two bigger ones.

Better this way than seeing it all, a full view of it underwater woulda been lame and "artificial", and it couldn?t come out of the water, so... anyway, we'll see it fully in the third one.*

obviously i ment for this as a joke but davy sounds gay none the less
*Well, I agree somewhat here...*


----------



## Nico (Jul 24, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 3. keira knightly was in it again (and tis time she was dressed like a man the whole fucking movie, keira knightly is fucking hot, dont make her wear man pants you fucking director, you fail)
> 
> *Agreed. She is a elegant woman. No need to be dressed like a tomboy.*
> 
> ...


Replys in bold.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jul 24, 2006)

I never did like the Pirates movies.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 24, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> Okay, some of your points at least... make sense for an opinion.
> 
> But why in the world did you see the second movie if you so severely disliked two of the three stars?



obviously i didnt like it untill the end of the movie 



> I thought Davy Jones was amazingly creepy and effective, and most likely in the second movie, his backstory will be rounded out.



at your age you find that creepy?  




> And you are positively ridiculous for thinking the Flying Dutchman would fly.  It's a famous ghost ship, and Flying Dutchman was just the name.  That's like saying 'Why isn't the Black Pearl made out of pearls?'
> [/qoute]
> 
> ghosts fly therefore ghostships must fly also, i think einstein would agree to that
> ...


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 24, 2006)

batanga said:
			
		

> I'm not too serious...
> 
> 
> im truly sorry but unlimited tentacles, and we never get to see the whole creature? wtf? lame
> ...




fuck nobody wants to see the kraken come back whats he gonna do with half of his tentacles blown of

well even in old movies the kraken jumps on the ship turning it in a slide towards his mouth so we get to see half of its main body

here theres only the tentacles plus they blow some of yet they keep coming 

imo the kraken doesnt fit in the pirate movies


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 24, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> For the record, Uncanny, this may be partly a joke... but you aren't very funny.




 oh noes!!


----------



## Masaki (Jul 24, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 1. jack sparrow was nowhere near as cool as in the first movie



I didn't mind it so much.  But, it's a sequel, what do you expect?


> 2. orlando bloom was in it again
> 
> 3. keira knightly was in it again (and tis time she was dressed like a man the whole fucking movie, keira knightly is fucking hot, dont make her wear man pants you fucking director, you fail)



Not like I pay attention to actors, next.


> 4. the kraken was just lame



Lame how?


> 5. davy jones sucked compaired to the other evil captain from the first movie



Again, how?


> 6. every thing happend at random



It is a movie about a pirate who does stuff at random.


> 7. the 3rd movie will be the sequal to the 2nd  (people it didnt work for the matrix what makes you think it will work for pirates of the caribbian ??)



Next.


> 8. what the hell kinda name is "Davy" for the worlds most feared pirate captain and master of the kraken



You've never heard the expression "Davy Jones's Locker"?  Its origins are unknown, but it refers to the bottom of the sea.  One Piece has the Davy Back games, which refer to Davy Jones, so it's not like this is the only fictional thing about pirates that has the guy.


> 9. at no point did the flying dutchman fly



And if it had?


> 10. obviously jack didnt die



Or maybe he did and he's going to be brought back somehow.  The main character can't die... permenantly.


> 11. didnt that guy at teh end die?



Or so we thought.


> 12. bootstrap bill being on the flying dutchman, boy what a conveniat coinsidense



Bootstrap Bill was once involved with Jack Sparrow.  I really didn't find this to be a coincidence.


> my grammar sucks but the movie sucked more



Forget grammar, use some spell check.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 24, 2006)

Davy is my name and im dutch T______________________T


----------



## DAMURDOC (Jul 24, 2006)

it was too long and there was alot of useless scenes that could have been shortened.... after that well... it was a great movie.

And the matrix was a great trilogy, there i said it.


----------



## Ram (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmm...well, I won't be surprised if I don't like it when I see it in the next few days. That's Hollywood for you I suppose.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 24, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 1. jack sparrow was nowhere near as cool as in the first movie


The tone of this movie was a lot different from the first one.  Jack was supposed to be worried and unsure the entire movie, and, for the most part, he was.  I'm guessing that in the third movie he'll start out kind of depressed like he did in this one, but slowly get some of his guile back.



> 2. orlando bloom was in it again


Well...I'll admit he's not the best actor ever, but Will's character is pretty much his thing.



> 3. keira knightly was in it again (and tis time she was dressed like a man the whole fucking movie, keira knightly is fucking hot, dont make her wear man pants you fucking director, you fail)


I like Kiera Knightly.  She's gorgeous, and she's not a bad actress.



> 4. the kraken was just lame


It was a giant sea monster.  I didn't think it was lame.  I thought it was a little overkill to show the monster's mouth more than once, though.



> 5. davy jones sucked compaired to the other evil captain from the first movie


It's hard to beat Barbosa, but I think Davy Jones could give him a run for his money.  We saw a lot of character development with Barbosa.  We didn't see as much with Davy.  I think the directors are banking on the third one to really give Davy more depth as a character.



> 6. every thing happend at random


Not really.  It was difficult to reintroduce them, and after the first half hour or so, the story had a rhythm again.



> 7. the 3rd movie will be the sequal to the 2nd  (people it didnt work for the matrix what makes you think it will work for pirates of the caribbian ??)


I agree with you here.  It kind of sucks as a stand alone movie, but it's still good.



> 8. what the hell kinda name is "Davy" for the worlds most feared pirate captain and master of the kraken


It's the kind of name that inspired fear in the believers of nautical mythology.  And, if you were joking about that one, it's really not that funny.



> 9. at no point did the flying dutchman fly


And?



> 10. obviously jack didnt die


Well...The fact that they need to sail to the edge of this world and the next kind of implies that he _did_ die.



> 11. didnt that guy at teh end die?


Yes.  Barbosa died at the end of the first movie.  But wait...Tia is a voodoo witch...And she told them how to get to the edge of the world.  So she must've brought him back.  To what point and purpose, we have yet to discover.



> 12. bootstrap bill being on the flying dutchman, boy what a conveniat coinsidense


It was well integrated.  And it made sense.

People will probably stop bitching about the cliffhanger-ness of Pirates 2 after the third one is out.  Which will be next summer.  So let it go.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2006)

On Davy Jones, in some ways, I thought he was better.

For me, Barbossa was too................funny, and amusing to be frightening. I thought the actor(Geophry Rush?) was great and came across as a real pirate too me. I probably liked him more than Davy but I think Davy was a better villain. 

Davy had more terrifying abilities, looked better, and came across more. The actor amazed me how he managed to beat the makeup.

My only problem with him was his sappy moment when remembering of his old love. My issue was more of the writing than his acting though. 

If you want to bitch about a villain, bitch about that English Dude. TOo bland and he is obviously the one character who will not be sympathetic.

Norrington= sympathetic, and will probably redeem himself. 
Davy Jones= Sappy past, will die but will have a satisfying death

Bad english guy= will have a bad, painful death.


----------



## az0r (Jul 26, 2006)

I liked the second movies but i guess peoples have difrent opinions


----------



## ANBU Hatake Kakashi (Jul 26, 2006)

It was so long, and it was only a bridge.

Next Time he better have new cheesy pick up lines that I can use!!!

The girls don't go for the cabin one


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 27, 2006)

johnny depp failed in PotC2 

im sorry johnny


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 27, 2006)

I enjoyed the movie. That's all that matters. XD


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree. Just saw it and didnt like it. Lame script with lots of convenient coincidences. I actually like Jack Sparrow, but I'm a big fan of Johnny Deep, so, I'm suspicious. Really, I spend half of the movie just wanting it to be end. 

Really, the first one was a fun movie, they should have learned from it... Orlando Bloom and that Kyra Whatever again? Really, who cares about those characters? And the new villains were just disgusting, no fun, stupid, and boring. All those scenes of savages pursuing pirates, pirates pursuing the good guys, people chasing each other... What was that all about? There were moments where I asked myself if I wasnt watching "Home Alone: forgotten in the Island".


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2006)

Thought it was good, owell, sorry you don't feel the same way


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 27, 2006)

Alia_Atreides said:
			
		

> Really, the first one was a fun movie, they should have learned from it... Orlando Bloom and that Kyra Whatever again? Really, who cares about those characters?


It's Keira Knightley.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 27, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> That's like saying 'Why isn't the Black Pearl made out of pearls?'


Actually, that's because a pearl-like gem that is black is called Mother of Pearl.  The ship was black and was like a pearl among a fleet of sand (pearls are made of sand).


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 27, 2006)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> Davy had more terrifying abilities, looked better, and came across more. The actor amazed me how he managed to beat the makeup.


that wasn't makeup.  Davy Jones was completely CGI.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 27, 2006)

It would be SUPER amazing if that was a makeup. lol


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 28, 2006)

johnny depp didn't fail anyone. he was great in the movie. potc 2 was awesome, i don't know what you're saying. but i guess everyone has an opinion these days. lol. damn critics.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, even the best films will have its fair share of critics. It's no big deal since it seems like the majority enjoyed Dead Man's Chest anyway.


----------



## coriander (Jul 28, 2006)

i don't think it sucked. but what bugs me about it is that it kinda makes you want to see more. like the movie was sourly unfinished or something. i know that it's supposed to be unfinished. but the way they made it, they sure made it too obviously a trilogy...


----------



## Yasashiku (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah... I do think Jack Sparrow was better though.... but I hated the ending, and who would be scared of a squid headed pirate. He should have been like a shark headed guy, or maybe some dead ghost.... and the flying dutchman with the whole kraken thing was lame.....


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Davy is my name and im dutch T______________________T


You're Belgian, not Dutch.

Pussy.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 28, 2006)

PoTC 2 did not suck. End of. Dog eat dog.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh well. sucks you didn't like it. I liked it though. and at least the last movie is gonna come out next year, not like other trilogies, where you had to wait 2-3 year just for the sequel.


----------



## Tao (Jul 28, 2006)

I thought it was really good but the Jack Sparrow coolness wasn't there as much as it was in the first.


----------



## Cero (Jul 29, 2006)

1. jack sparrow was nowhere near as cool as in the first movie.
*I thought he was funnier and crazier but not "as cool" As first. Agreed*

2. orlando bloom was in it again
*I actually like the guy, he is a great actor, hence one of his good movies [Kingdom Of Heaven]*

3. keira knightly was in it again (and tis time she was dressed like a man the whole fucking movie, keira knightly is fucking hot, dont make her wear man pants you fucking director, you fail)
*Well she was in it for disguise, and quite funny while she was wearing the clothing as well. You do see her without them in some points and the whole 1st movie you see her with the same clothes, it was time for a change...*

4. the kraken was just lame
*The KRAKEN, Is a huge squid with many tenticles isnt that enough for you? You can shoot out 20 of its tenticles but i could swear it was meant to have at  least another 10.*

5. davy jones sucked compaired to the other evil captain from the first movie
*Davy Jones was quite good, but Bill was great, they both have somewhat of a curse on them but i do like bill better than dave.*

6. every thing happend at random
*Well then your not understanding the turns in the plot, i suggest watching the 1st one again and then re-watching the 2nd.*

7. the 3rd movie will be the sequal to the 2nd  (people it didnt work for the matrix what makes you think it will work for pirates of the caribbian ??)
*Because of course the ending of the 2nd just ensures you have to watch 3rd*

8. what the hell kinda name is "Davy" for the worlds most feared pirate captain and master of the kraken
*As explained before, but Davey is not the name i expected myself...something a bit more monstrouse?*

9. at no point did the flying dutchman fly
*Its not MEANT to fly, but to sail underwater...*

10. obviously jack didnt die
*Of course if jack died then the series would be no more! *

11. didnt that guy at teh end die?
*That should be explained in part 3..*

12. bootstrap bill being on the flying dutchman, boy what a conveniat coinsidense
*Well at some point everyone wanted to meet Will's father, and fate had it he was there.*

None Taken Uncanny...you just dont have a great taste in movies =/


----------



## Moses (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree with above post, the movie rocked.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 29, 2006)

*shrug* I liked it. Although I do agree that Jack wasn't as funny, but he was still funny. And I also agree that I don't like Orlando Bloom, but eh.


----------



## Cipher (Jul 29, 2006)

The only thing I didn't like was that Jack Sparrow wasn't as funny in this one as the first, but the whole movie had a darker tone, so I guess that's to be expected.  The rest was fine for the second movie in a trilogy.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 30, 2006)

hollywood ?adventure? movies are nothing but trash anyway


----------



## Hef (Jul 30, 2006)

It was good, but certainly not as great as others said it was. I'm not a huge fan of the first one, either. Both are good movies but nothing great. It almost felt as if it was made just for the sake of putting out another sequel. :\


----------



## Seany (Jul 30, 2006)

Didn't suck at all in my eyes.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 31, 2006)

People probably expected too much from the movie and therefore felt it is not up to par, and sucked.


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Jul 31, 2006)

*waaaa *

Hi....

LoL

Pirattes of The Caribbean DEfiniely SUCKED


----------



## mgrace (Jul 31, 2006)

I thought it was a good movie but of course the first movie was better....


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Aug 1, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 1. jack sparrow was nowhere near as cool as in the first movie
> 
> 2. orlando bloom was in it again
> 
> ...



Ok, I will number my comments so they will match yours.

1. He was cooler.

2. Yes, he was. Thanks for pointing that out.

3. She is hot no matter what she wears. If it may be men's clothes or no clothes. (Hopefully the second one. )

4. The Kraken is a very old wise tail, it has always been portrayed that way so get used to it.

5. Davy Jones is much better then Barbossa.

6. Somethings were random but that's what made it funny.

7. Well it was either a five hour movie or two movies. Frankly I think they did good with deciding not to make the movie 5 hours long, just to make you happy. Since you have something against sequels.

8. What the hell kind of name is "Jack"? What do you want Davy Jones name to be something along the lines of "Spike McKickAss"? Would that be better?

9. It's a name, do you see floats in parades floating? Is Wolverine a real Wolverine? Are the Bears actual bears? No, none of them do or are. It's a cool name so leave it alone.

10. Of course Jack didn't die, that is the reason they are going to make a 3rd movie, to find Jack.

11. If you are talking about Barbossa then no, no he did not, they will explain why he did not die at the end of the 1st movie, in the 3rd movie.

12. Well you can't really have a "Convenient Coincidence" since a coincidence is already convenient, well I won't bore you with my logic so I will get back on task. Boot-Strap Bill was at the bottom of the sea when Davy Jones offered him a deal to live as long as he worked for him. It is the coincidences that make movies good.

Just to point it out, you spelled Caribbean wrong.


----------



## i<3kakashi (Aug 1, 2006)

Batanga, you rock.....well except the first two......but still......YOU READ MY FREAKIN' MIND!!!!


----------



## i<3kakashi (Aug 1, 2006)

Dude, BroTaiJr, u rock too. the only thing i disagree on is #3 but that's cuz im a girl....


----------



## Sayo (Aug 1, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 1. jack sparrow was nowhere near as cool as in the first movie
> 
> 2. orlando bloom was in it again
> 
> ...


You get a minus 2 for film criticism.


----------



## superman_1 (Aug 1, 2006)

eh.... i liked the movie...


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Aug 1, 2006)

> 1. jack sparrow was nowhere near as cool as in the first movie



she shoots a crow through a coffin and wears a badass coat a lot more, that alone makes him cooler



> 2. orlando bloom was in it again



at least you see him getting himself fucking whiped



> 3. keira knightly was in it again (and tis time she was dressed like a man the whole fucking movie, keira knightly is fucking hot, dont make her wear man pants you fucking director, you fail)



the last movie she wore those fucking army pants that went up to her chest! this time she is much better and SHE FIGHTS, DAMNIT!!



> 4. the kraken was just lame



stronger than anything seen so far (it sucked in a boat in 2 secs)



> 5. davy jones sucked compaired to the other evil captain from the first movie



he is the sea, he can fucking teleport!



> 6. every thing happend at random



and then everything is clearly explained if you carefully pay attention (which i didnt, so I just watched it twice)



> 7. the 3rd movie will be the sequal to the 2nd  (people it didnt work for the matrix what makes you think it will work for pirates of the caribbian ??)



because nobody is going to stop after having seen the second without seeing the third which mean they get double cash



> 8. what the hell kinda name is "Davy" for the worlds most feared pirate captain and master of the kraken



the undead captain who the bottom of the sea is nicknamed after him "davy jones's locker" that makes perfect sence



> 9. at no point did the flying dutchman fly



and jack sparrow isn't a bird



> 10. obviously jack didnt die



would you have it perfered it the other way?



> 11. didnt that guy at teh end die?



HOW DID HE LIVE!?!?!? WATCH THE THIRD MOVIE TO SEE!!!!



> 12. bootstrap bill being on the flying dutchman, boy what a conveniat coinsidense



he accepted davy jones's invitation, where the hell else would he be?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 1, 2006)

it was actually one of the better movies of this year, sorry but it definately didn't suck.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Aug 1, 2006)

i<3kakashi said:
			
		

> Dude, BroTaiJr, u rock too. the only thing i disagree on is #3 but that's cuz im a girl....



Sorry, but you know, we guys can't help it.


----------



## c0ral (Aug 1, 2006)

It was good in a sense of delivering the message but Jack Sparrow's characte rwas lacking something idk what, but it was overall good but not great. just an opinion.


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 1, 2006)

uhmm the movie was great


----------



## narutobrrg (Aug 2, 2006)

*it*

sucks probley


----------



## C?k (Aug 2, 2006)

> 12. bootstrap bill being on the flying dutchman, boy what a conveniat coinsidense


 
Yeh, that was a real  factor.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 2, 2006)

because they killed jack sparrow.


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 1. jack sparrow was nowhere near as cool as in the first movie
> 
> 2. orlando bloom was in it again
> 
> ...



Indeed.Though your reason for the movie suck more.

*1. True he wasn't was as cool,in the 1st movie but he kept you laughing from start to beginning,especially when on the cannibal Island.

2. No It's It twin brother Dick Bloom (sarcasm) 

3. She's hot as hell!   IT was hotter when she let her hair down when on the Black pearl.

4. Bzzt wrong, the correct anwser Is It was necessary to increase the danger moment during certain scenes.

5. Davy Jones was a good villain It just sucked he wasn't in action,as much as Barbossa who was more of a comedian in the 1st to shine some light on it.Davy Jones would feed Barbossa his testicles and beat his ass silly,if they were in a fight.

6. Your an idiot,did you really see the movie or fall asleep?

7. Ya don't say  

8. It's  a kinda name to strike fear in people

9. I dun see wings sprouting out your ass either

10. Ya dun say  

11. 
Spoiler:  



At the end of the movie the monkey took the coin out of the chest which made him comeback to life




12. HE decided to be with his gay lover instead of going to hell and waxing the devil's bootycheeks*


----------



## Kotakasu Yuto (Aug 3, 2006)

From what I'm reading, this film seems to be receiving mixed reactions.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 5, 2006)

funny, i enjoyed watching the movie XD
Jack was awesome, he reminded me of
something, but i can't pin point it =X


----------



## Nathan (Aug 13, 2006)

Just saw the movie. I dunno why, but I liked it A LOT. That main theme they played throughout the movie is stuck in my head. Darn, I want to get it from somewhere.


----------



## Tree (Aug 14, 2006)

I loved the movie. it kept me laughing and entertained.


----------



## Kayo (Aug 14, 2006)

The second movie was much better than the first one, it was much more fun and there wasn't a second that I got bored of it.


----------



## Suzie (Aug 14, 2006)

The movie rocked. But I didn't like the end. My brother kept asking me why and I said "Because of darn Elizabeth". Anyway, It was fun ^__^


----------



## Ippy (Aug 14, 2006)

The movie was shit.


----------



## WDT (Aug 14, 2006)

The movie was pretty good...though the whole thing with Elizabeth/Jack was..disturbing.


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 1. jack sparrow was nowhere near as cool as in the first movie
> 
> *2. orlando bloom was in it again*
> 
> ...


i bolded the true ones,

at #10 and #11
Jack did die, the point about next movie is getting him back to life, and in next movie Barbossas reappearance will make "sense"

at point 9

the flying dutchman is a legend n_n try wikipedia and it'll prob say why it's called like that.


----------



## Maniac Killer (Aug 14, 2006)

OMFG!
*Spoiler*: __ 



BARBOSA FTW!


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 14, 2006)

Yup Pirates of CB2 sucks, 1st one was better.
They tried alittle too much to create lots of funny parts which made the film kinda stupid.


----------



## maxsbro (Aug 14, 2006)

theres only two words to discribe the movie...cliff hanger


----------



## Nathan (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, when they brought the Black Pearl's Captain in the story, I thought at least there was another hour left minimum. But then, BOOM, the movie ended.


Anywho, take a look at this (boxofficeguru.com). The top 10 all-time best money-making movies. And Pirates is one of them (and it's still in theatres!)


			
				Box Office Guru said:
			
		

> 1. Titanic
> 2. Star Wars (1977)
> 3. Shrek 2
> 4. E. T (1982)
> ...



And that's not all. Most money-made on Opening Weekend ($35M+)



			
				Box Office Guru said:
			
		

> 1. *Pirates of the Caribbean: DMC*
> 2. X-Men: The Last Stand
> 3. Spider-Man
> 4. Star Wars Episode III
> ...


----------



## pavister (Aug 14, 2006)

maxsbro said:
			
		

> theres only two words to discribe the movie...cliff hanger



more like 

cliff hanger*s*


----------



## nInE-tAiLeD-f0x (Aug 14, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> 1. jack sparrow was nowhere near as cool as in the first movie
> 
> 2. orlando bloom was in it again
> 
> ...



DUDE, Fuck you!!!! That movie was great all the movie critics rated it 10/10 and your just a complete retard..."what the hell kinda name is "Davy" for the worlds most feared pirate captain and master of the kraken" That name was made up 500 years ago you fucking dumbass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was a legen in teh 16th century you retard!!!! GO PLAY IN TRAFFIC FAGG!!!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2006)

The movie was my biggest disappointment of the summer. I expected great things from it, and I left with extremely unsatisfied. It was not as good as the first one, because Jack was not nearly as good (not his fault, it's the script-writer's fault, but he was not as good).

I also expected more realistic green screens and more realistic tentacles for the krakken. The green screens (especially during the wheel scene) were far too obvious when other movies (Star Wars III, for example) had green screens that you couldn't tell were green screens other than just the fact that it wasn't possible that they were actually in certain places.

The tentacles on the Krakken were the biggest disappointment. They looked good against other CGI entities, but when they were grabbing onto people it just looked horribly fake. Movies like Chronicles of Narnia (which sucked but looked good) proved that you can have CGI entities on real entities look very real, so I thought this was very poor looking, considering how massive the movie was.

On the other hand, Davey Jones' face was fucking amazing. Which was just another reason why the Krakken was so disappointing. His face looked as real as real can be at all times, even when he was face to face with another (real) person.

The other thing that was a big disappointment was the length. It was too long, and there were a number of unneeded scenes. The first half of the film I loved, but once it got past that, then it slowed down and became fairly boring for the rest of the film.


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Aug 14, 2006)

nInE-tAiLeD-f0x said:
			
		

> DUDE, Fuck you!!!! That movie was great all the movie critics rated it 10/10 and your just a complete retard..."what the hell kinda name is "Davy" for the worlds most feared pirate captain and master of the kraken" That name was made up 500 years ago you fucking dumbass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was a legen in teh 16th century you retard!!!! GO PLAY IN TRAFFIC FAGG!!!


OMFG I AGREE WITH YOU 100%!!!!!!! Dude that was the best movie of the summer!!!! Why the hell is this guy so literal "At no point did the flying dutchmen fly" "What the hell kinda name is "Davy" DUDE SHUT UP!!! LOL I acutally feel sorry for you! Thank you Nine-tailed-fox for proving a point!!


----------



## notcomawhite (Aug 14, 2006)

has anyone already posted this:

Link removed

cause.  that ninja is right.

I hope you live through the crappy beginning of the video though o.0


----------



## Darth Unrivaled (Aug 15, 2006)

The first one sucked, I waste my money seeing it. I didn't bother getting the DVD for it and I didn't bother to see this one and I have no plans on seeing it. I totally agree.. the series sucks.


----------



## Ikashi (Aug 15, 2006)

i agree with you. The first one was much better. This movie it rushed WAY TOO MUCH. I mean, it explained about Dead Man's chest out of no where. WTF? Then the fight scenes were so lame. There were so many opportunities for the trio of idiots to kill each other. And how did Orlando Bloom survive under water when the ship went under water?


----------



## Psyconorikan (Aug 16, 2006)

I seriously don't know how anyone could think this movie was "confusing" or had "plot holes". Come on people, is it really that hard to follow?


----------



## CrystalCypher (Aug 16, 2006)

lolopinions

I didn't see it since I don't go to the theatres, but if the movie can make 392M(and counting, currently #6) dollars out of their 200M budget than I doubt it "sucks"


----------



## Coconut (Aug 20, 2006)

There was so much mumbling.


----------



## batanga (Aug 20, 2006)

Ikashi said:
			
		

> it explained about Dead Man's chest out of no where. WTF?


How so? How should it have been explained?


			
				Ikashi said:
			
		

> And how did Orlando Bloom survive under water when the ship went under water?


It never went underwater when he was on, try to pay attention sometime.


And yea, CG on Kraken sucked.



Oh, and someone said something about greenscreens, they didn't even use green- or bluescreens.


----------

